

Show HN: AmbitionTrek – create a visual trail showing your entrepreneur journey - balconyview
https://www.ambitiontrek.com/

======
balconyview
I'm the founder of AmbitionTrek. just wanted to say that the site is in its
prototype phase & I'm just looking for feedback/opinions. Don't forget to
click the "view our journey" tab as well to see the journey of AmbitionTrek.
Thanks in advance!

